
Show HN: Neural networks tutorial series with code - gokadin
https://github.com/gokadin/ai-simplest-network
======
jakear
Possibly not the right place for this, but has anyone noticed how unreasonably
complicated it is to code seemingly simple ML algorithms? For instance text
document classification. I'd expect there to be a package everyone uses that
exposes (rough sketch, but you get the idea):

interface TextClassifier {

    
    
      train(documents: {contents: string, label: string}[], options: TextClassifierOptions): TrainingStats
    
      classify(document: string): string
    

}

But instead everyone seems to want me to implement tokenization and stop word
skipping and TF-IDF and etc etc etc. Which sure, I _can_ do, but why should I?
I thought that was bullshit busywork college classes made me do, not the
industry standard. Perhaps this is revealing my JS background, where I expect
there to be an NPM package for every conceivable oft-repeated menial task, is
that just not the vibe in PyPI? I've been checking out classification through
SciKit-learn and Keras, is there some wrapper package I've overlooked?

~~~
zby
Tokenization and stop word skipping is something that in most cases needs
adjustments. These adjustments are too complex to be config settings - they
need to be in code. The solution could be default implementations that you
could replace by Dependency Injection or Inheritance with Overriding.
Unfortunately DI is not yet popular enough.

------
kingwill101
I'd love to get into machine learning but for someone who is self taught and
never went to college I am yet to find a resource that gracefully introduces
math topics needed

~~~
poiuyt098
Yeah, this is not the math I learned in school.

fta:

> y = x1 w1 + x2 w2 = 0.2 * 1.0 + 0.4 * 1.0 = 0.6

?

------
matsz
Thank you for this project, I've been looking into learning how neural
networks work and this looks exactly like something that could help me
understand that.

------
ajbozdar
I highly appreciate your efforts. I am looking forward to seeing more simple
solutions.

